
What killed the infographic? - blue1
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3045291/what-killed-the-infographic
======
gaur
Infographics have not gone away. You can see one pretty much every day on the
front page of the New York Times. You can see one at every subway station.

What hopefully _have_ gone away are the crappy infographics of a few years
ago, which were generally an attempt to present a slick graphic design rather
than convey meaningful information.

Also, this sentence is pure drivel: "Periscopic’s Kim Rees suggested that
visualization could become a coding language."

------
stevesearer
I remember the first time someone sent me an infographic if about office
design trends. It was pretty neat so I posted it.

After a while it became clear that people were just rehashing 5 data points
about something marginally related to my site, but 100% related to the
keywords they were link building for. Plus most of the time, the information
would probably have been better presented as 5 bullet points of text with real
links to the sources.

The same is basically true of guest posting - it was probably once an
interesting way to do get a different voice on your site or build a portfolio
of writing, but now all it is is a link building scheme which is why I
immediately trash them.

